# Deloading



## nissan11 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sure the answer will vary from person to person based on your program and goal, but in general, what is a good rule of thumb for how often to deload? Or do you only deload when progress seems to halt for a particular muscle group, rather than deload on a schedule?
And last, do you ever deload for just one or two muscle groups, or do you always deload every group at the same time?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 1, 2014)

This completely depends on your training programme but in general - the higher the intensity/frequency/volume, the more frequent the deloads need to be. 
Personally, I deload every 6 weeks & for my clients, even the elite guys, I advocate a deload at least once every 8-10 weeks.
The only time I don't recommend deloading whatsoever is when your dieting.

Do NOT wait for your progress to stall before you deload, by this point its probably too late and you should've done it a week earlier.
I suggest scheduling a deload into your programme, again starting at once every 6 weeks & then if you find that your progress & recovery is fine then you can reduce the frequency of the deloads. 

Deloading has to be all the muscle groups, remember that the main point of a deload is to aid recovery - that's not going to happen if your maintaining intensity & volume for certain muscle groups since you wont be getting a break psychologically or for your CNS.

Lastly I recommend "The art of the deload" by Eric Cressey, which gives you many different ways to approach and execute the deload


----------



## Khazima (Dec 1, 2014)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This completely depends on your training programme but in general - the higher the intensity/frequency/volume, the more frequent the deloads need to be.
> Personally, I deload every 6 weeks & for my clients, even the elite guys, I advocate a deload at least once every 8-10 weeks.
> The only time I don't recommend deloading whatsoever is when your dieting.
> 
> ...



Great info.

I will usually take a deload at the end of a training cycle, usually every 6-8 weeks. If not i take one at least every 3 months. The program i'm running right now has a scheduled deload on every 4th week, it's not a full deload but enough to allow recovery for the next 3 weeks, since its a 14 week program i'll take a proper deload at the end. 

I'll also deload if i'm about to start a program like i did just last week.


----------



## DETR1METH (Dec 1, 2014)

I took my last deload a full week, immediately upon realizing I wasn't making any progress and my joints were hurting on nearly every exercise. I won't wait that long next time. Better to cut your losses sooner, than to injure, or nearly injure yourself.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I will try to find that video.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 1, 2014)

Personally, I usually do it when schedule dictates. For example last week I had some evening appointments and the Thanksgiving holiday so I was missing a few workouts anyway, so the few days I did go I just kept it light and easy. Made it a deload week since I knew I wasn't going to get much done anyway.


----------



## obi (Dec 1, 2014)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This completely depends on your training programme but in general - the higher the intensity/frequency/volume, the more frequent the deloads need to be.
> Personally, I deload every 6 weeks & for my clients, even the elite guys, I advocate a deload at least once every 8-10 weeks.
> The only time I don't recommend deloading whatsoever is when your dieting.
> 
> ...



Why is it that you don't recommend deload while dieting?   Is it to minimize muscle loss?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 1, 2014)

obi said:


> Why is it that you don't recommend deload while dieting?   Is it to minimize muscle loss?



Yes.

Lifting less weight (intensity) when your in a catabolic state makes no sense whatsoever - remember that the whole point of resistance training when dieting is to maintain muscle mass.
Taking it easy with a deload will do more harm than good at this stage.


----------



## obi (Dec 1, 2014)

Good to know males a lot sense. Would you say to drop volume though, during dieting?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 1, 2014)

obi said:


> Good to know males a lot sense. Would you say to drop volume though, during dieting?



A lot of it depends on how large a caloric deficit your on - the higher the deficit, the more volume needs to be lowered.
The important part is to maintain intensity (weight on the bar), as long as you can get 2 strong sets of 8-12 reps per muscle group - you don't really need anything else.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 1, 2014)

When would be a time to take a week off rather than deload?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 1, 2014)

nissan11 said:


> When would be a time to take a week off rather than deload?



I don't really think you HAVE to take a week off at all, deloads alone can be more than sufficient.

Personally, I take a week off after 12 weeks or so of consistent training but that's mostly because I need a psychological break rather than any physical "need".
I know a lot of people who, even with just 7 days off, come back very rusty and take a good week or 2 to get back up to speed - for these guys a week off is counterproductive.

So to answer your question, it depends.
If you feel like you need some time off from the gym, take a week off after 12 weeks and see how you feel when you return.
If you find when you come back that your not up to speed within a week, then I would stick to deloads only and forget about the weeks completely off.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great, thanks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 2, 2014)

Deload..... when's the next leap year?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Deload..... when's the next leap year?



2016.......


----------



## Ironknot (Dec 11, 2014)

Deload and follow Satan - I change my routine about every 6-8 weeks, it usually takes a week or two to pick up form then weight - so I'm deloading?


----------

